# reconduire



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Nuestro bienamado CNRTL da como segundo sinónimo de _reconduire_ a _repousser_.

Sin embargo, en su parte lexicográfica no menciona esa acepción, así que me pregunto si rechazar es una traducción válida de _reconduire_ (palabra que siempre me hace dudar).

_ Il est assez frappant de relever la facilité avec laquelle se trouve *reconduit* un rapport au secret des origines qui n’est pas du tout nouveau mais archaïque et qui procède à un maquillage systématique des conditions de la procréation_.

(Su autor, Michel Tort, psicoanalista, se refiere a las_ divisions concernant  les dispositions  communiquant ou non publiquement les conditions de la filiation, dans le cas de recours aux PMA_).


----------



## jprr

Salut totor.
Oui, le comportement du logiciel du CNTRL est curieux - en insistant, on trouve le mot...
reconduire    (CNTRL)

Qui n'est pas du tout nouveau.... je penche plutôt pour renovar / prorrogar....


----------



## totor

Salut, Jean-Pierre !

El problema es, como dije, que


totor said:


> en su parte lexicográfica no menciona esa acepción


Y el otro problema es que


jprr said:


> renovar / prorrogar


son acepciones que sí figuran en su parte lexicográfica, pero que no tienen nada que ver con rechazar.

¿Entendés por qué esta palabreja me vuelve un poco loco?


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> son acepciones que sí figuran en su parte lexicográfica, *pero que no tienen nada que ver con rechazar.*



Claro, pero quién te dijo que esa acepción encaja acá?
"reconduire" podría traducirse por "rechazar" cuando en realidad tiene más o menos el sentido de "éconduire" (despedir)
y no veo que sea el caso.


totor said:


> ¿Entendés por qué esta palabreja me vuelve un poco loco?


porque hacés una fijación en uno de los sinónimos de la lista que te dio el CNTRL.
porque lo complicás todo. Retomá toda la frase con calma, y verás que rechazar no tiene sentido.
¿o porque te gusta volverte loco?


----------



## Paquita

Para mí, reconduire no tiene más sentido que éste:


> *B. −*_DR. CIVIL, ADMIN._Renouveler ou proroger par reconduction.
> −_P. ext._Renouveler, refaire, maintenir (une situation, ce qui a déjà été fait, proposé).Synon._proroger.Reconduire une politique.CNTRL artículo citado por JP_


Ahora me deja perpleja el sentido de lo que sigue...


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> ¿o porque te gusta volverte loco?


Muy cierto.


jprr said:


> porque hacés una fijación en uno de los sinónimos de la lista que te dio el CNTRL.


No tanto (aunque a veces me pasa).


jprr said:


> quién te dijo que esa acepción encaja acá?


Nadie, por eso lo pregunté en mi primer post:


totor said:


> me pregunto si rechazar es una traducción válida de _reconduire_


Sea como fuere, ¿ustedes me están diciendo que el sentido de _reconduire_ en esta frase es el corriente y que señala Paquita?

¿Por qué será que a mí me parece todo lo contrario?

¿Me estaré volviendo loco?


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> ¿Me estaré volviendo loco?



Todavía no, pero estás en buen camino...

(me borro, por supuesto )

Dicho esto siempre hay que preguntarse si los que escriben frases tan enrevesadas (o al menos esto me parece a mí) no les dan a las palabras sentidos también complicados; pero aquí, no creo, la verdad...


----------



## totor

Lo que pasa, Paquita, es que esa palabra muchas veces me hace pensar en 'rechazar', salvo casos muy específicos donde su sentido es sin lugar a dudas 'prorrogar'.

Y si a eso le agregamos que el segundo (no el último ni el sexto, ¡el segundo!) sinónimo que da el CNRTL es _repousser…_


----------



## Paquita

Como solo creo lo que veo, he buscado los sinónimos en el CNRTL y no solo he encontrado repousser sino también éconduire y chasser que van en el mismo sentido, son los tres primeros

Pero, insisto, a pesar de todo.
En la parte lexicografía dan un sentido vecino de rechazar que es utilizado bastante en la actualidad a propósito de los clandestinos que son "reconduits à la frontière", es decir rechazados del país en que pretenden vivir. Pero léelo bien:


> ♦Accompagner *une personne vers un lieu *où elle se trouvait précédemment en usant de contrainte._Reconduire en prison, à la frontière.Si le bureau conclut à la censure avec exclusion temporaire, le député est reconduit à la porte du palais par le chef des huissiers_(Lidderdale,_Parlement fr._, 1954, p. 293).


Se trata de "reconduire" a alguien a un lugar en el que estaba antes, en ningún caso de reconduire algo, salvo que se trate de rechazar un informe hasta el secreto de los orígenes...lo que para mí no tiene ningún sentido...

¿Y si nos aclararas lo de "rapport au secret des origines" bastante hermético (para mí al menos)?
Debes de saber de qué va la cosa por el resto del artículo, ¿no? nosotros, no...


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> ¿Y si nos aclararas lo de "rapport au secret des origines" bastante hermético (para mí al menos)?


Me da un poquito de miedo, Paquita, porque en una de ésas te vas a enojar  , pero juro que pensé que quedaba claro cuando puse mi aclaración final:


totor said:


> (Su autor, Michel Tort, psicoanalista, se refiere a las_ divisions concernant les dispositions communiquant ou non publiquement les conditions de la filiation, dans le cas de recours aux PMA_).


En todo caso, también dice que _cette procédure a prévalu depuis l’IAD en raison de la simulation de la procréation biologique_, y que _La critique de l’anonymat de l’IAD ne date pas d’hier, tant l’organisation d’un secret des filiations pour l’innommable « paix des familles » est ancienne_.

En cuanto a lo que dices de _reconduire_ en el sentido de 'acompañar a la frontera', en eso no me caben dudas, y por supuesto que lo leí, como toda la sección lexicográfica.


----------



## Paquita

Gracias, ahora lo capto mejor


> _cette procédure a prévalu
> l’organisation d’un secret des filiations est ancienne_.



Para mí, no hay duda, se trata de


> _._Renouveler, refaire, maintenir (une situation, ce qui a déjà été fait, proposé


 el secreto.

aunque me sigue planteando problema la expresión "rapport au secret"

Supongo que por "division" se refieren a las opiniones opuestas...


----------



## totor

Sí, suena un poco raro, pero a mi juicio el contexto no admite otra opción que 'relación con el secreto'.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

_Il est assez frappant de relever la facilité avec laquelle se trouve *reconduit* un rapport au secret des origines qui n’est pas du tout nouveau mais archaïque et qui procède à un maquillage systématique des conditions de la procréation_.

Intentemos analizar el 'estado de ánimo' del autor...

En mi opinión, el autor es crítico con el informe. Lo muestra cuando dice que ese informe es arcaico y que procede a un maquillaje de las condiciones de la procreación. Consecuentemente, podríamos afirmar que el autor no está de acuerdo con dicho informe y que, por lo tanto, le choca ver la facilidad con la que ha sido ... ¿La facilidad con la que ha sido rechazado? Si fuese así, *Totor*, no se entendería su asombro. Solo nos queda que lo que le haya chocado sea que ese informe haya sido de nuevo avalado, autorizado, dado por bueno.

Espero no haber sembrado aún más dudas...


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> le choca ver la facilidad con la que ha sido ... ¿La facilidad con la que ha sido rechazado? Si fuese así, *Totor*, no se entendería su asombro. Solo nos queda que lo que le haya chocado sea que ese informe haya sido de nuevo avalado, autorizado, dado por bueno.


Me fascina la claridad con que lo has expuesto, mi amigo y tocayo.

Te cuento que había seguido el parecer general pero con dudas.

Gracias a ti, las dudas que quedaban fueron eliminadas de raíz.

Y por supuesto, gracias a Jean-Pierre y a Paquita, por haber dado el puntapié inicial  .


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes. 

Este hilo ya es lo suficientemente largo y parece que se ha llegado a un consenso en cuanto al sentido de _reconduire_, que Totor ha dado por bueno. Ahora bien, tal como a Paquita, a mí ese _rapport au secret_ me dejó pensativo y, tras analizarlo no pocas veces, creo haber llegado a una posición distinta de la que se ha venido defendiendo. Lamento alargar todavía más la discusión, pero quisiera exponer todos los elementos que obran en mi poder en este momento, para someterlo a su análisis.  Le agradezco mucho a Paquita por los datos que me proporcionó, pues al principio no lo tenía del todo claro.

En primer lugar, volvamos al enunciado que dio origen a esta consulta (me he permitido usar colores y llaves para restaltar la estructura sintáctica):


totor said:


> Il est assez frappant de _relever_ la facilité avec laquelle *se trouve **reconduit* {*un rapport* *(au** secret des origines* [qui n’est pas du tout nouveau mais archaïque] et [qui procède à un maquillage systématique des conditions de la procréation]*)*}.


Me parece que el sentido que se ha querido subrayar en algunos de los aportes anteriores, es decir, el de _renovar _o _prorrogar_ no cuadra del todo. Antes bien, veo en este “reconduire” una derivación de “conduire” con el sentido de dirigir algo hacia cierto lugar, de llevarlo o encaminarlo hacia cierta parte. Por tanto, me parece, podríamos entender ese “reconduire” como “devolver a” cierto estado o situación; dicho estado o situación bien podría remitir al estatus que tiene el tema de las filiaciones en el debate político, que es el de mantener la paternidad bajo anonimato. Con arreglo a lo anterior, obtenemos lo siguiente:

El autor expresa su sorpresa al notar la facilidad con que cierto informe _vuelve a ser dirigido hacia_ el “secreto de los orígenes”. En otras palabras, lo que le causa extrañeza es que dicho informe sea llevado hacia esa dirección otra vez. Es el secreto de los orígenes —no el informe— el que es calificado como “no nuevo sino arcaico” y al que se acusa de ‘maquillar sistemáticamente las condiciones de la procreación’.
¿En qué me baso para decir esto? Veamos:

Le secret des origines...
En esta entrevista se habla del _secret des origines_ como el anonimato en el que se mantienen los datos acerca de la paternidad, la maternidad y la filiación:


> _Votre ouvrage _« Le secret des origines en droit de la filiation »_ est l’aboutissement de votre thèse de doctorat. Pourquoi avoir choisi ce sujet ?_
> 
> Comment savoir qui on est lorsqu’on ignore d’où on vient? Cette question m’a interpellée lorsqu’en 2009, j’ai commencé à travailler sur les propositions de loi déposées en vue d’introduire en droit belge un accouchement sous X « à la française ». C’était pour moi un recul inadmissible au regard des normes internationales en vigueur.
> 
> http://www.legalworld.be/legalworld...iliation-geraldine-mathieu.html?LangType=2060



... n’est pas du tout nouveau...



> Au XVIIe siècle, Saint Vincent de Paul avait imaginé des tourniquets dans les murs des hospices, dans lesquels les mères en difficulté déposaient leur bébé. Introduit en 1942 dans le code de la famille et de l’action sociale, conforté par une loi du 8 janvier 1993, aménagé par la loi de 2002 sur l’accès aux origines, l’accouchement sous X accorde à une mère (qui a deux mois pour changer d’avis) le secret et l’anonymat pour effacer tout lien juridique avec son enfant.
> 
> http://www.lien-social.com/A-qui-profite-le-secret-des-origines



... et maquille systématiquement les conditions de la procréation.



> Au début de la pratique médicale d’assistance médicale à la procréation avec des dons de gamètes, puis d’embryons (depuis les années 1980), la plupart des pays ont opté pour un *anonymat total* sur l’identité des sujets qui ont fait ces dons. La conséquence est que, dans chaque pays, des dizaines de milliers de jeunes individus ignorent jusqu’à la manière dont ils ont été conçus (une habitude de secret de la part de leurs parents ayant en général redoublé la règle d’anonymat).
> 
> _Secret des origines/inceste/procréation médicalement assistée avec des gamètes anonymes : « ne pas l’épouser »._


El tema saltó de nuevo a la palestra en años recientes, en medio del debate sobre el _mariage pour tous_:


> Le secret des origines doit-il être maintenu alors que les enfants élevés par deux pères ou deux mères se poseront de manière très précoce la question de leur parent biologique ?
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/20...r-tous-la-question-du-secret-des-origines.php



Le rapport...
El informe existe (Famille, filiation, parentalité) y no fue muy bien acogido:


> Le rapport commandé pour élaborer la loi sur la famille préconise la PMA pour les couples de lesbiennes, la reconnaissance des enfants nés par GPA à l’étranger ou la fin de l’anonymat des donneurs dans les PMA.
> 
> C’est un mistigri auquel personne ne voulait voir son nom associé sous le gouvernement Ayrault. Le rapport sur la famille, commandé par l’ancienne ministre déléguée à la Famille Dominique Bertinotti, lui a été remis le 10 février dernier.
> 
> Tétanisée par les réactions de la Manif pour tous, elle a gardé le silence : il faut dire que le rapport préconise l’accès à la procréation médicalement assistée (PMA) pour les couples de même sexe, la reconnaissance de la filiation des enfants nés par gestation pour autrui (GPA) à l’étranger ou encore la fin de l’anonymat des donneurs de gamètes.
> 
> http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2014/04/07/rapport-dessine-enfin-famille-xxie-siecle-251106


En ese mismo _dossier_ de Rue89 se puede leer un resumen de las propuestas del informe, las cuales casan perfectamente con los antecedentes dados por Totor.

... reconduit au secret des origines.
Parece haber evidencia válida para pensar que _reconduire_ no significa _renovar_ o _reavalar_.

En primer lugar, la estructura _reconduire qqch à _con el sentido de _volver a conducir o llevar a [cierto lugar/cierta condición]_ (= ramener) aparece documentada y tiene pleno sentido en el contexto proporcionado por Totor. Un par de ejemplos de uso:


> Une écologie reconduite au concret.
> 
> C’est que la faille peut-être la plus grave de l’écologie est d’en rester à _un concept abstrait de nature_. [...]
> 
> Aussi convient-il de rappeler l’écologie à son propos, qui est justement celui de _l’habitation de l’homme_, puisque le terme même est dérivé de la discipline s’occupant de l’insertion du vivant en son environnement. De ce fait, _le visage « écologique » de la nature porte toujours la marque de l’homme, comme une composante propre_. L’écologie est ainsi reconduite au concret, le concret qualifiant l’acte qui prend ensemble toutes les comopsantes d’une réalité.
> 
> Colin, Pierre _et al_. De la nature : de la physique classique au souci écologique. Paris : Beauchesne Éditeur, 1992.Pour un peu, on oublirait ici le point de départ, tant ce motif de la horde est connu, rabâché comme la vulgate freudienne, et d’abord rabachê par Freud lui-même. Le point de départ était pourtant l’insufissance du lien libidinal, marquée par l’introduction de l’identification. Par conséquent, en toute rigueur, l’insuffisance de la horde comme corps social d’amour. Certes, dans les chapitres qui suivent la présentation de l’identification, celle-ci se trouve reconduite au rapport d’amour, et c’est en somme le pouvoir d’amour (ou d’illusion amoureuse) du Père qui rend possible « cet attachement positif qui n’est, au fond, qu’une identificaiton » (chap. IX).
> 
> Lacoue-Labarthe, Philippe & Nancy, Jean-Luc. La panique politique. https://www.scribd.com/doc/138780674/002-58469542-La-Panique-Politique


En segundo lugar, de ser _renovar_ o _reavalar_ el significado de _reconduire_ en el párrafo de marras, sería difícil establecer el valor morfosintáctico de _à_ en la amalgama _au_ que antecede a _secret des origines_: ¿valor de acompañamiento, como en _un travail aux multiples facettes_? Costaría mucho demostrar esta interpretación. En cambio, es fácil establecer un régimen proposicional entre _(re)conduire _y _à_, y en particular con el semantismo ya anotado, a saber, el de _dirigir_ o _llevar_ algo o a alguien a cierto lugar.

Paso palabra. Comentario post-edición:

Editado para corregir _reconduire qqch à_, como lo señaló J.-P. en el mensaje posterior a éste.


----------



## jprr

Salut José.

*J'admire l'effort, mais tout ça me paraît totalement erroné*, tout simplement parce que dans ton analyse tu placesl'accolade fermante au mauvais endroit:


swift said:


> Il est assez frappant de _relever_ la facilité avec laquelle *se trouve reconduit {un rapport* *(au secret des origines* [qui n’est pas du tout nouveau mais archaïque] et [qui procède à un maquillage systématique des conditions de la procréation])*}*.


D'où si je t'ai bien lu :


swift said:


> Le rapport...
> El informe existe (Famille, filiation, parentalité) y no fue muy bien acogido:


Il faudrait comprendre "rapport" comme "informe"... alors qu'à mon avis il faut comprendre "relación" - et si c'était "un informe" nous aurions "un rapport *sur*" et non "un rapport* à/au*"
Pour moi les parenthèses et accolades sont à ouvrir et fermer de cette façon:


> Il est assez frappant de _relever_ la facilité avec laquelle *se trouve reconduit { un rapport* *au secret des origines }* [qui n’est pas du tout nouveau mais archaïque] et [qui procède à un maquillage systématique des conditions de la procréation]  ...





swift said:


> En primer lugar, la estructura _reconduire à_ _qqch_ con el sentido de _volver a conducir a [cierto lugar]_ (= ramener)...


Oui, certes.... mais la structure utilisée est "*reconduire qqch*", _*et non*_ "*reconduire à (un endroit)*"


----------



## swift

Jean-Pierre:

Empiezo por decir que no hay nada que admirar. Sólo pretendía exponer un análisis alternativo, pues noté que había dos traducciones distintas de _rapport_ pero ninguna se dio por válida. Mientras releía el texto hace unas horas, me di cuenta de que entender el semantismo de _rapport_ podría constituir la clave para traducir _reconduire_.

Ahora bien, varias veces dije “me parece” y nada está escrito sobre piedra, sobre todo porque el contexto con el que contamos hasta ahora es muy escaso (no conocemos la fecha en que fue publicado el texto de Michel Tort y tampoco sabemos a ciencia cierta a qué cosa remite ese _rapport_ en dicho texto). 

Aun así, te explico mi razonamiento al redactar el tocho de hace un rato:


jprr said:


> Oui, certes.... mais la structure utilisée est "*reconduire qqch*", _*et non*_ "*reconduire à (un endroit)*"


Tu as raison, je me suis trompé dans la présentation de la structure.  Il faudrait lire : _reconduire qqch à _et _volver a conducir (a cierto lugar)/encauzar (a cierto estado o condición)_, ce que j'ai expliqué plus haut. Je ne parlais donc pas d'un lieu concret mais d'un statut, comme si l'on affectait de nouveau ce rapport à une classe, celle du secret des origines.

Cuando analizaba la oración original, me pareció que en _au_ se debía reconocer _à_ como complemento de régimen de _(re)conduire_, partiendo de esta base:


> *c) *[Apr. des verbes à double constr. marquant un déplacement ou l'accompagnement]
> 
> _accrocher qqc. _*à *_qqc. accompagner qqn _*à *_la gare appliquer qqc. _*à *_qqc. attirer qqc. _*à *_soi conduire qqn _*à*
> 
> http://cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/à


Creí reconocer aquí un caso de _verbe à double construction_.


jprr said:


> et si c'était "un informe" nous aurions "un rapport *sur*" et non "un rapport* à/au*"


Eso también es cierto  y lo tuve presente mientras analizaba la construcción del original. De ahí que ligara la preposición al verbo _reconduire_ (creo que ya lo he dicho sopotocientas veces). Por eso proponía comparar las estructuras de los otros párrafos que copié: _l'écologie est ainsi reconduite au concret_ y _celle-ci se trouve reconduite au rapport d'amour_. Me parecía que, tanto en lo semántico como en lo morfosintáctico, estábamos frente al mismo sintagma “reconduire qqch à” seguido de un complemento que denota un estado o condición. Supongo que, para futuras consultas, seguirán siendo útiles esos dos párrafos para establecer el semantismo de _reconduire_ en otros contextos semejantes.

Pero, volviendo a analizarlo todo, me doy cuenta de que esta lectura es más cabal:


> Il est assez frappant de _relever_ la facilité avec laquelle *se trouve reconduit { un rapport au secret des origines }* [qui n’est pas du tout nouveau mais archaïque] et [qui procède à un maquillage systématique des conditions de la procréation]


Al principio, la interpretación que vos planteabas (prorrogar) me pareció sumamente problemática porque ¿cómo se prorroga una relación con el secreto de los orígenes? Pero con el nuevo esquema que proponés, ahora veo que sería la relación la que se calificaría como arcaica y que la causa por la que se maquillan las condiciones de procreación es el apego que se tiene por ese secreto:

_Sorprende advertir la facilidad con que se halla perpetuada una relación con el secreto de los orígenes que no es para nada nueva sino arcaica y que lleva a cabo un maquillaje sistemático de las condiciones de la procreación.
_
Quedaría por aclarar si lo que Tort quería decir era eso: que se *perpetúa* el vínculo que existe entre los progenitores anónimos y el secreto acerca de los orígenes.Comentario post-edición:

Sobraba _es_ delante de _la causa_.


----------



## jprr

Hablando, la gente se entiende 
Cette fois, je retrouve la logique et l'articulation de ce que je lis en français.


swift said:


> ..._Sorprende advertir la facilidad con que se halla perpetuada una relación con el secreto de los orígenes que no es para nada nueva sino arcaica y que lleva a cabo un maquillaje sistemático de las condiciones de la procreación._...


J'avais une préférence pour "prorogar/renovar" à cause de la connotation juridique de "reconduire" (un bail, un contrat...). Mais on est dans les marges d'appréciation du traducteur, et je ne vais pas discuter.


----------



## totor

Queridos, hoy, con más tiempo que ayer, leo vuestros posts.

En primer lugar, quiero agradecer la dedicación que puso José en analizar semántica y exhaustivamente el párrafo de Michel Tort (que es actual y aún no publicado en francés) y el intercambio que se derivó con Jean-Pierre.

Y ahora, para ir a los bifes (como decimos por casa), y como ya he dicho en un post anterior, si bien la estructura _rapport au secret_ también me suena extraña, no veo otra opción más que traducirla por 'relación con el secreto', haya o no haya un 'informe' preliminar.

Quiero darles un dato suplementario sobre este artículo, que no me pareció relevante en su momento para el caso que nos ocupa, pero que, por las dimensiones que ha tomado este hilo ahora sí, y es que su objetivo principal es criticar la actitud de algunos psicoanalistas franceses que, creyéndose los augures de la sociedad y como si de antropólogos se tratara, distribuyen mediáticamente a diestra y siniestra las opiniones más reaccionarias sobre el matrimonio igualitario, las familias homoparentales, etcétera.

Vale decir, la misma musiquita de siempre.

De alguna manera, esto sostiene que lo que se avala, se prorroga, se renueva, se reconduce, se mantiene, *es el secreto de los orígenes*, y sabrás disculparme, José, después de todo el trabajo que te tomaste, si es un 'informe de' algo o una 'relación con' algo, la verdad sea dicha, es un detalle secundario.

Lo importante era el verdadero sentido de _*reconduire*_, que yo no podía ver y que todos ustedes ont éclairé ma lanterne.

Por eso, a todos les mando mis agradecimientos y mi cariño  .


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

Tras haber leído este fabuloso hilo, hago aquí la que -ahora sí- creo que será mi última consulta por mucho tiempo sobre cuestiones raciales.

Contexto: la autora plantea que al republicanismo le cuesta, por un lado, pensar la ciudadanía independientemente de la identidad nacional, y por el otro, pensar la inmigración independientemente de lo que sería su asimilación a un modelo común. La identidad es planteada, desde un principio, en términos nacionales. Y en ese marco afirma:

"La question raciale est niée et le racisme *est reconduit* dans le traitement des étrangers et «immigrés»" (M. Bessone, _Sans distinction de race?_, Vrin, 2013, p. 219).

Mis opciones: 1. "Se niega la cuestión racial y *se renueva* el racismo..."; 2. "Se niega la cuestión racial y *se perpetúa* el racismo...".

¿Qué piensan ustedes?

Merci d'avance,

L.I.


----------



## totor

Yo me inclino por la opción 2, León.

El racismo es siempre el mismo con distintos matices, pero no veo que se renueve, porque es reaccionario por esencia.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pienso igual, ¡gracias!


----------



## jprr

Ici encore "reconduire" est employé dans son sens juridique ou quasiment. ... au sens où on reconduit une mesure /l'application d'un règlement...
(proroger, ne pas être abrogé,  rester en vigueur)


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Claro, pero no es que se lo "prorrogue". Quizá "se mantiene vigente...".


----------



## totor

Me temo que


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> se mantiene vigente


es más aplicable a una legislación o algo por el estilo, una moda, etcétera, que para el racismo…

Decir que el racismo está vigente me suena como banalizarlo.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sí, comparto.
Entiendo la sugerencia


jprr said:


> Ici encore "reconduire" est employé dans son sens juridique ou quasiment. ...


Pero me quedo con ese "ou quasiment", porque la idea es que -por detrás de la negación de la cuestión racial ("aquí no hay razas, somos todos iguales")- lo que se hace es mantener/conservar/perpetuar el racismo. Al menos eso entiendo. Luego habrá que ver cuál es la mejor opción.


----------



## jprr

Je partage les réserves de totor sur "se renueva", mais il me semble que le problème vient moins du verbe que de la forme impersonnelle à la place de la forme passive ???
??? queda xxx ???


----------



## chlapec

Disculpad mi digresión, pero en este contexto preciso, el sentido se aproxima tanto al de "reconducir" en castellano que no puedo evitar considerarlo como una más que posible opción de traducción.


----------



## totor

chlapec said:


> el sentido se aproxima tanto al de "reconducir" en castellano que no puedo evitar considerarlo como una más que posible opción de traducción


Sí, por lo menos es lo que dice el DRAE en su segunda acepción.

Pero permíteme que te pregunte, chlapec: ¿tú has usado esa palabra alguna vez? ¿O la has escuchado y has entendido lo que significaba?

Lo que es yo, jamás en mi vida la he escuchado ni usado.

Mira el ngram.


----------



## chlapec

Pues sí, Totor. En *España *al menos se usa con mucha frecuencia. "Reconducir una situación, un sentimiento, una idea, una relación" en el sentido de buscar una nueva vía que mantenga de algún modo vigente la situación original.


----------



## totor

Es bueno saberlo, chlapec.

A decir verdad, después de escribir ese post me quedé pensando, y me di cuenta de que si bien nunca lo había dicho, sí lo había escrito, en dos traducciones más o menos recientes .


----------



## chlapec

A través del enlace del ngram que me proporcionaste, y haciendo clic sobre reconducir, encontré un nuevo enlace a la obra de Fernando Lázaro Carreter "El dardo en la palabra", en la que dedica un epígrafe al verbo reconducir y a como éste se fue instalando en el vocabulario cotidiano español (de España) y modificando su sentido original. Yo, de todo esto, no sabía nada, así que gracias.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Me queda una duda. ¿Cómo quedaría utilizando "reconducir": "...el racismo es reconducido _al _o _en _el trato...?". Me suena raro de ambas formas.

P.D.: se ve que no me resulta familiar... veo en la Red que se dice: "...reconducido en su cargo/sus funciones...". Así que sería: "...reconducido en el trato a...".

P.D.: compruebo (se me había pasado) que un párrafo más abajo se habla de la _*perpetuación *_del racismo. Creo que eso liquida toda duda.


----------



## chlapec

En este caso yo diría "se reconduce hacia".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Yo no utilizaría _reconducir_ en este contexto. _Reconducir el racismo_ presta a confusión y se puede entender que el trato dispensado a extranjeros e inmigrantes se modifica a favor de ellos y creo que no es el caso. 

Yo entiendo que el racismo* persiste *en el trato...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Athos de Tracia said:


> Yo entiendo que el racismo* persiste *en el trato...


Exacto, Athos: ésa es la idea. _Persiste _o "se hace que persista" -es decir, es perpetuado (aunque no se hable de raza y se crea que se trata de algo "superado").
Muchas gracias.


----------

